# Being asked about having a second child



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I read this and thought it was very apt for many of us who have single children by choice or circumstance:

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/jan/13/the-question-we-came-to-dread-are-you-going-for-a-second-child?CMP=share_btn_tw

It's from a husband's viewpoint too so quite interesting and made me think how my husband sees the situation xxx


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Cloudy. 

I’m 36 weeks pregnant after 4 years of trying and several miscarriages. I haven’t even had this one and the amount of people who ask whether we’ll have another child is astounding. We’d love to but who know whether we can take it mentally and physically and whether it will be possible.

There is so little understanding that not everyone just jumps into bed and gets pregnant within three months. 

I’m trying to focus on embracing what I have now as I cannot control the future. Not always successfully can I add. 

The article made me feel less like an ungrateful person for feeling the way I do about another one. I don’t want others to be feeling this sadness but nice to feel that you are not alone.


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

What an amazing person to have said all that I got a little emotional reading through it I have a 10 year old from a previous relationship and me and my partner have had two failed cycles and have now called it a day

I constantly get asked are you having anymore and then oh your only young you've still got time....so frustrating it's not about age or time it's about the emotional and financial aspect of it all but everyone assumes its so easy to have children 

So lovely to hear from someone else's point of view who has experienced the heartache of infertility 

It really is nice to know we're not alone x


----------

